# How to fit quick release spring bars.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Just in case you're interested.

Lay correct size springbar alongside correct size strap and mark strap for hole.










Carefully make hole to suit length of travel of release pin. Placing something thin enough and flat sided inside the strap saves damage from going through both sides. The width of the hole should be the same as the diameter of the pin. The length should suit the length of travel of the release pin.










Take the pin,










And thread it in through the hole, long side first.










Pushing it far enough through for the short end to clear the entry hole then slide into place.










Best to practice in an old strap first, so you don't destroy anything decent.

And of course, you do this entirely at your own risk. :yes:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for this .. I love these bars .. I have on built into a bracelet ..such a wonderful idea :drinks:


----------



## jsmithie82 (Aug 8, 2018)

Brilliant advice! I love to change the look of my watch and this will make it so much simpler!


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

A video on how to do it from one of my favoured watch channels:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the walk-through WRENCH, very handy and I have used this method yesterday to convert my leather strapped dress watches to qr spring bars.

Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------

